# Ayuda trampa eléctrica para ratas



## jmrumbo (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola a todos

Estoy desesperado con las ratas que tengo en la finca, ya no porque se coman la comida de los animales, sino porque a las crías de las gallinas, faisanes... las matan y se las comen. He probado todo tipo de venenos, pero son poco eficaces con ellas, así que voy a intentar la opción de una trampa eléctrica (ya se que es un poco sádico, pero me veo obligado, eso si, me gustaría construir algo que las mate rápido, que no sufran por mucho tiempo)

He diseñado una jaula con red metálica donde el suelo de la jaula y los laterales están separados, así cuando baje a comer lo que le ponga en el fondo de la jaula y toque el suelo y los laterales la rata cierre el circuito.

El problema es que soy neofito en el tema y no se como construir el circuito eléctrico para estos fines. Si conecto la fase y el neutro de la corriente "normal" de cada a cada una de las dos partes quizá la mato, pero lo que voy a conseguir es un cortocircuito, así que no se como tengo que proceder. He visto algunos videos en youtube de gente que realiza este tipo de trampas, pero no termino de entender como lo hacen porque a mi no me funciona.

Dispongo de los siguientes materiales, a ver si con esto podemos armar algo sin que tenga que comprar muchas cosas:

- Toma électrica de 230V en la zona donde voy a poner la trampa.

- Batería de tractor de 12V y 90A

- Pastor eléctrico (el típico para hacer cercados a las vacas) con batería de 12V y 45A

- Condensador de arranque de 450V y 100uf. Este:







He visto en videos que hay gente que hace trampas con baterías de 12V y este tipo de condensadores, pero no se si son condensadores de arranque o de trabajo

- Polímetro para hacer comprobaciones

- También dispongo de cámara de seguridad con visión nocturna para poder monitorear la trampa

¿Que me aconsejáis? ¿Puedo armar algún circuito eléctrico con esto o comprando alguna pieza mas? Estoy desesperado y deprimido de ver como cada mañana me encuentro mas animales muertos.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2019)

Con solo una batería y un condensador *NO* matas una rata.

Necesitas algo que eleve la tensión a niveles letales para el roedor, tal vez se podría hacer algo con el circuito de un guarda-ganado (Pastor eléctrico) que también funciona a batería


----------



## jmrumbo (Abr 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con solo una batería y un condensador *NO* matas una rata.
> 
> Necesitas algo que eleve la tensión a niveles letales para el roedor, tal vez se podría hacer algo con el circuito de un guarda-ganado (Pastor eléctrico) que también funciona a batería



¿Están trucados estos videos entonces?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Diría que el 70% de los videos de Yutubo son fake , vaya a saber con que intensión . . . ?

Hasta 24 V te podés chupar el cable que a lo sumo sabrá "salado"


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2019)

Yo creo que si, en el vídeo se ve que los cables se meten debajo de la placa de goma blanca y desaparecen, ¿ Dios sabrá que hay ahí debajo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Batería + inverter de 220 Vac , podría ser  Limitando la corriente para no quemar el inverter.

¿ Y las que tienen trampa de agua y las ahoga ?


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

hay videos en la web.
muchos..
y hay historias.

1 -- posibles soluciones:
directo a 220v  PERO usando series, siempre usando series para evitar corto circuitos, y asegurandote que solo puedan acceder a ese lugar las ratas y no otros animales.

2 --- donde tenes ya PLAGA no lo solucionas con nada, a veces por lo que he leido se usan perros.
otras , simplemente se resigna uno y abre todo y espera el invierno, el invierno las mata, pero para ello tenes que asegurarte que no queden nidos, ni escondites y menos aun comida.

3 --  la otra es: vos sabes que se juntan , hacen nidos.
fijate de darles un lugar, para que vayan ahi, dejales, permitiles por varios dias.
PERO ANTES hace una trampa, que puedas cerrar eso bien.
CUANDO ES EL MOMENTO , las gaseas, o activas algun mecanismo.

4 --- averiguaste algun veneno ?? que no les permita reproducirse ??

5 -- mira videos de youtube..
si hay plaga en campos vecinos... cagaste, aunque elimines las de tu campo , seguiran yendo de el vecino al tuyo...
y si diseminas trampas elecrtricas, tenes que tener muchisimo cuidado con los demas sres vivos de el lugar.

6 ---  LA ULTIMA:
es un pensamiento "lateral" , solo en caso de que no puedas contra ellas.
como dijo alguien alguna vez :
" si no puedes contra ellas.. uneteles ":

El país donde la carne de rata es un gran negocio de exportación

La carne de rata es un «manjar» en algunos países

o incluso, criar animales que se las coman  y dar vuelta la balanza.


----------



## jmrumbo (Abr 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diría que el 70% de los videos de Yutubo son fake , vaya a saber con que intensión . . . ?
> 
> Hasta 24 V te podés chupar el cable que a lo sumo sabrá "salado"




Desde el desconocimiento... ¿Lo que mata no es el amperaje mas que el voltaje?


peperc dijo:


> hay videos en la web.
> muchos..
> y hay historias.
> 
> ...



No es que tenga una plaga, son solo 3 según veo por la cámara, pero son 3 ratas como conejos... después suelo tener pequeños ratoncillos de campo, pero esos no matan a los animales, solo comen los restos de su comida.

Respecto a la opción número 1 que me comentas... ¿me podrías explicar a que te refieres con "usando series"? Al lugar donde pondría la trampa no podría acceder ningún otro animal ya que la meto dentro de una jaula aún mas grande que tiene unos agujeros lo suficientemente grande para que entren las ratas pero no ningún animal doméstico.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2019)

Las ratas son animales muy listos, los venenos tienen que tardar una semana en actuar porque de lo contrario relacionan la muerte de un "familiar" con lo que comió y las demás no comen.
Lo mismo con las trampas, si tienes plaga cazarás unas pocas pero no esperes acabar con la plaga.
Se me antoja que una jauría de gatos sería mas efectiva. Como las ratas son muy listas en cuanto huelan a depredador se irán a otro gallinero con menos problemas.

Claro que lo mismo a los gatos también les gustan los pollitos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 17, 2019)

Compra un rifle de aire comprimido y le montas una cámara infrarroja ...luego en la noche lanzas el ataque. A esa técnica le llaman RATTING; busca en youtube.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2019)

Rat-Stop

Salút.


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Compra un rifle de aire comprimido y le montas una cámara infrarroja ...luego en la noche lanzas el ataque. A esa técnica le llaman RATTING; busca en youtube.


si, yo lo vi, y es "entretenido" y mas si son grandes y pocas....
es mas, puede hacer alarmas sileciosas, asi no esta pendiente, pone cebos y la alarma en su casa, y cuando suena ... " va de caceria" .


una serie es NO poner directo a 220 v sino que a travez de una carga, sea una lampara o una resistencia.
lo trate de dibujar 2 veces y no se por que no lo puedo poner... el destino.
es cruel esto .. asi que lo dejo, otro lo explicara,


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 17, 2019)

Yo eh visto que utilizan la circuiteria de las raquetas para los moscos, agregan dos etapas duplicadoras mas y un capacitor mas grande a la salida y boom! la carne asada esta lista


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Yo eh visto que utilizan la circuiteria de las raquetas para los moscos, agregan dos etapas duplicadoras mas y un capacitor mas grande a la salida y boom! la carne asada esta lista


 
Será otro Fake de Youtubo  porque a la raqueta le sobra tensión y le falta potencia para no matar "giles"


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Yo eh visto que utilizan la circuiteria de las raquetas para los moscos, agregan dos etapas duplicadoras mas y un capacitor mas grande a la salida y boom! la carne asada esta lista



y ahi va Jmrambo corriendo a las ratas con al raqueta.
como si fuese la doña corriendo a la hija con el palo de amasar luego de que se entero  que la hara abuela !!!

las ratas no son moscas:
necesitas POTENCIA , energia y mas si estas quedan enganchadas, seguira circulando corriente.


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 17, 2019)

Yo intentando reparar una circuiteria de esas un dia, desarme la raqueta y manipulando la circuiteria con ambas manos me dio una sacudida, que me dejo acostado conciente como por 5 segundos intentando asimilar lo sucedido  la verdad que si da buenos toques no dudo que a una rata la pueda inmovilizar eh incluso matar con varias sacudidas en serie


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 17, 2019)

Mejor dejar a la naturaleza que haga el trabajo, consigue felinos!


----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mejor dejar a la naturaleza que haga el trabajo, !



y la rata dice:

pero eso es exactamente lo que hago yo, desde que naci..


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2019)

Las ratas son muy listas, trampas de este tipo no son muy electivas, Por experiencia (me dirán los veteranos) las ratas detectan la tensión lo he comprobado porque se comen los cables no energizados


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2019)

Cierto, las ratas se comen los cables y raramente mueren. Alguna he visto pero pocas.
Luego eran un problemón los cables roídos.


----------



## jmrumbo (Abr 17, 2019)

A ver, por partes

Las ratas y ratones son muy listas, llevo toda la vida en el campo y es complicado luchar contra ellas. Y si, como habéis dicho por aquí es complicado cazar dos ratas con el mismo método, ya sea veneno, trampa....

El tema de los gatos: tengo gatos y mis vecinos tienen gatos, pero los gatos ya no son como antes que la mayoría pasaban hambre y se veían obligados a cazar ratones, hoy en día la mayoría son unos vagos. Y aunque aún quedan algunos que son buenos cazadores estas son señoras ratas, se necesita uno bien preparado, un gato hormonado o algo así.

Por eso quiero intentar hacer una trampa eléctrica, aunque solo cace una, es una menos. Las ratas van a comer a la jaula de forma rutinaria, ahí les dejo comida cada día para que al menos no maten a los animales, así que yo creo que al menos la primera debería caer... y si es cierto que detectan la tensión pues al menos lo sabría porque esa noche no habrían ido a comer allí.




peperc dijo:


> una serie es NO poner directo a 220 v sino que a travez de una carga, sea una lampara o una resistencia.
> lo trate de dibujar 2 veces y no se por que no lo puedo poner... el destino.
> es cruel esto .. asi que lo dejo, otro lo explicara,



¿Algo así? ¿Esto podría matarlas?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Abr 17, 2019)

jmrumbo dijo:


> A ver, por partes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exacto, con esto logras que NO haga un corto circuito , y si pones como te puse, por cada cable una , asi los independizas y si un cable le cae mucho la tension ( se prende la lampara )  no afecta a los otros .

hasta te dire mas, ahora que lo pienso, mira que interesante / curioso:

si pones una bombilla, o algo, digamos de 200w  Y EN PARALELO le pones una campana, o un timbre ( puede ser con un cable largo lejos de ahi y cerca de tu casa) .
sabes que pasa ?? 
que si cae una rata y te pone la linea en corto circuito por que circula mucha corriente o de el golpe ha hecho que se junten lso cabes te sonara la chicharra.


----------



## carlosenati (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola el tema resulta interesante , a mi punto de vista creo que deberías implementar de todo un poco ya que las poblaciones en esos lugares de ratas son muy elevadas , que logran acabar con cultivos enteros , las ratas de por sí y creo que ya lo sabes , se vuelven resistente a los venenos y eso lo pasan a sus generaciones , también son capaces de aprender por que hacer una trampa con alto voltaje donde una rata emita chillidos o gritos de desesperación haría que otra rata evitará esa trampa , a su vez creo que deberías implementar trampas que puedan incluir un sensor de movimiento o de presión dentro de la jaula que cerrara una puerta para encerrarlas , e visto algunas de estos tipos con tubos de bambú claro del modo artesanal el cual las encierran las ventajas de este método creo que radica en que el bambú al ser natural no es invasivo , no emite olores extraños y es casi parte de la naturaleza por lo que se camufla fácil y sería difícil que el animal lo tome como una trampa pre diseñada , deberías incluir diversos métodos dependiendo de la plaga por que asumo que ya haz acabado con muchas y no se terminan , y no creo que los gatos se den abasto , desde trampas mecánicas , electrónicas si lo deseas , hasta animales como los gatos , perros de caza que algunos son especialistas por naturaleza en caza de roedores , hasta posterior implementar aves rapaces como método de control de plagas como son las lechuzas que son por mucho mejores combatiendo las ratas que los gatos y es su principal alimento , y tiene la ventaja de no tener q estar revisando las trampas ni volviendo instalar de modo continuo , ya que las ratas al ya no tener enemigo natural han ido en un aumento constante.


----------



## jmrumbo (Abr 19, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> exacto, con esto logras que NO haga un corto circuito , y si pones como te puse, por cada cable una , asi los independizas y si un cable le cae mucho la tension ( se prende la lampara )  no afecta a los otros .
> 
> hasta te dire mas, ahora que lo pienso, mira que interesante / curioso:
> 
> si pones una bombilla, o algo, digamos de 200w  Y EN PARALELO le pones una campana, o un timbre ( puede ser con un cable largo lejos de ahi y cerca de tu casa) .



Ok, entonces estamos hablando de esto para que no caiga mucho la tensión en ninguno de los cables






Pero ahora me surge la suda... ¿Las bombillas deben de ser de los mismos watios? ¿Influye los watios de la bombilla en la intensidad de descarga que recibiría la rata?

Muchas gracias por el tiempo que os tomáis en ayudar

===

Si *carlosenati *las ratas de las saben todas, hasta el punto de que detectan a la perfección el olor humano, y siempre que pueden huyen de las cosas que huelen de forma excesiva a humano, así que cualquier cosa que manipules para usar como trampa hay que hacerlo siempre con guantes, y aún se queda olor.


----------



## peperc (Abr 19, 2019)

solo en el vivo pones la bombilla o lo que sea y si , seguro que influye:
si la lampara es de 5 w dejara pasar muy poca corriente.
si la lampara es de 500w dejara pasar mucha corriente.

no se cual seria el valor correcto, ni idea.
necesitas energia suficiente como para matarlas , es mas, si una queda sobre los cables estara pasando energia constantemente, "quitandote energia" , si quieres que asi y todo siga siendo eficaz, pues debe ser de un buen valor.

mira, en electricidad se usan diferenciales que saltan con 30 mA >>> a 220v eso es  7w
y tu pones una serie...

diria que uses lamparas de filamento entre 60 w a 100 w
PD: si son pocas ratas, pero grandes, por que no haces lo de la escopeta .??


----------



## jmrumbo (Abr 19, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> solo en el vivo pones la bombilla o lo que sea y si
> 
> PD: si son pocas ratas, pero grandes, por que no haces lo de la escopeta .??



¿A que te refieres con "el vivo? ¿A la fase?

Lo de la escopeta la descarto de entrada porque no es una plaga enorme. Son bichos muy desconfiados, tendría que estar muy lejos para que no huelan mi presencia, nadie me garantiza acertar a tanta distancia, solo aparecen por las noches (y tengo que dormir que por el día trabajo), tampoco vienen el 100% de las noches, mas comprar la escopeta... me parece mucho mas lío de entrada. Pero bueno, como opción de futuro no se puede descartar.


----------



## ricardopol (Abr 19, 2019)

Hola ,como va , lo que me sirvio a mi fue una trampa muy facil con un balde de 20ltrs  ,esta en you tube y es efectivo ,la rata sube por una rampa ,camina sobre una tabla que en el extremo tiene comida ,cuando esta por llegar la tabla se balancea hacia abajo y la rata cae dentro del balde con agua y termina ahogada. si la ratas que tenes son muy grandes tendras que usar tachos o baldes grandes cosa que caigan y np puedan salir saltando .
Suerte.


----------



## peperc (Abr 19, 2019)

he visto esos videos.. sonde una crueldad inmensa.
la rata se la pasa nadando hasta que al final se ahoga.. es un horror.

hasta es mejor que abajo le esperen los cables electrificados, que pòr lo menos termina todo pronto .


----------



## ricardopol (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola peperc puede ser yo las encontre ya ahogadas,de un modo(veneno ,escopeta ,alectricidad ,trampas) u otro el fin es terminar con la rata.
Tendrias que ver lo que me dejaron de los pajaritos que tenia en la jaula ,ellas si son crueles.Comente este sistema porque si resulta y no falla.
Saludos .


----------



## peperc (Abr 20, 2019)

tenes toda la razon, mientras esas ratas estan convierten en un INFIERNO al vida de los animales de tu corral..
tenes toda la razon.


----------



## peperc (Abr 20, 2019)

no deja de asombrarme el regalo que nos dio la vida.
 LA INTELIGENCIA.

la capacidad que tenemso para evitar caer en este tipo detrampas, que otras especies no poseeen.
claro que .. bueno.. me refiero a la raza humana en general, pero NO a todos , eso es obvio:


----------



## HugoAndradeNeo (Sep 18, 2019)

Una alternativa eficaz para esa plaga es utilizar un transformador de microoondas. Una salida del secundario va soldada a una placa de metal de 50×50 cm. Aproximadamente y la otra salida debe ir conectada a un gancho que contenga un cebo o carnada. El tema es que la rata camine sobre un polo ( placa metálica) y cierre el circuito al tomar el cebo. MUERTE GARANTIZADA.


----------

